# Carpet python



## jarrodmclean (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a carpet python, pretty young who wont eat, he is in a small tub with floor mat at 32 degrees, feeding it thawed pinkies (havent succeeded yet) is there something im doing wrong?


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi,

Chances are it's not getting hot enough and seeing as how it doesn't have a hide it is probably stressing out. I'd change the cage decor. The snake couldn't care less about living in a "natural" environment. With young snakes..simple cage furnishings is all that's required. I'd get rid of the woodchip and replace it with paper towel or newspaper so the warmth of the heat pad gets through. I'd also get rid of the plant and replace it with a suitable small hide. I'd attach a piece of dowel across the enclosure for it to perch on. Leave the water dish. Try this and see how it goes. Also should mention not to handle it a great deal until it settles in.

George.

- - - Updated - - -

PS. Feed it hopper (just weaned) mice. Pinkies are to small for a snake this size.


----------



## Norm (Nov 17, 2014)

Agree with everything George said. Spot on!


----------



## jarrodmclean (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks heaps george, ill give that ago!


----------



## jarrodmclean (Nov 25, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> Hi,
> 
> Chances are it's not getting hot enough and seeing as how it doesn't have a hide it is probably stressing out. I'd change the cage decor. The snake couldn't care less about living in a "natural" environment. With young snakes..simple cage furnishings is all that's required. I'd get rid of the woodchip and replace it with paper towel or newspaper so the warmth of the heat pad gets through. I'd also get rid of the plant and replace it with a suitable small hide. I'd attach a piece of dowel across the enclosure for it to perch on. Leave the water dish. Try this and see how it goes. Also should mention not to handle it a great deal until it settles in.
> 
> ...


George, thanks for the advice! I did everything you said, and he ate roughly 10 minutes ago, although i have another question.. i have heard most snakes will go to the warm side after eating but mine went to its water bowl and is laying with the half end of himself in it, is this a problem?


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 25, 2014)

jarrodmclean said:


> i have heard most snakes will go to the warm side after eating but mine went to its water bowl and is laying with the half end of himself in it, is this a problem?



No Jarrod it's fine. It'll move to thermoregulate as it needs to. Mine do the same thing all the time when the weather is really hot. Glad to hear you've had some success.


----------

